# Burstner Nexxo t660 bathroom cupboard shelves



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

You may like this idea for keeping bathroom stuff from falling off the shelves. I used 6mm aluminium rod, from my local DIY store, and drilled out the joiner plastic brackets to 6mm keeping the drill as vertical as possible. The rod is then a good tight fit. I used 3/4 inch no. 6 screws but be careful if your panels are thinner. Also watch the height of the bar in the second shelf as the lock sticks down below the catch bar. When the rod is a good tight fit in the hole, positioning is easier. 
The whole deal matches the two aluminium bars above the shelves. I have yet to do the top shelf
Ed


----------

